# Fischer Progressor 9



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen some good prices online for these. Curious if anyone has used them. The gears are turning ... but I probably shouldn't. Looking for a good cheater ski for night league.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the original Progressors from 2 years ago and I love them. When they are tuned properly, they hold on boilerplate! Not even too bad in Moguls, even though my Crack doctor yells at me for doing moguls....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> . Looking for a good cheater ski for night league.



its a great ski for that...if I was still doing beer league that would be my ski of choice.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2009)

I was going to demo a pair last year but never did. Still thinking about trying some. If you try some out post your thoughts on here about it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2009)

what do you mean by cheater ski?


what is the progressor specifically designed to do?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what do you mean by cheater ski?
> 
> 
> what is the progressor specifically designed to do?



Basically a non-FIS GS ski. So it's not quite as stiff as a race-stock and has a tighter turn-radius. Just a little easier to ski and you don't have to be as precise as you are on race-stock.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2009)

aahhhh, so something I would want :lol:


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fischer Progressor 9+*



deadheadskier said:


> aahhhh, so something I would want :lol:



Definitely something you would want.

The Progressor 9+ is the ultimate Beer League and NASTAR ski.  It has a Dual Radius design with the shorter arc on the front of the ski.  Recreational racers frequently find themselves "late" at the gate and need a quick fix.  The Fischer Progressor allows instant turn initiation but doesn't hook up on the exit as a slalom ski might. The radius of the back of the ski permits a sweeping GS turn.  It's slightly fatter cousin, the Progressor 8+, has similar characteristics and I'd be happy with either but for racing, I'd opt for the 9+

A lot of Progressors were used (and quite successfully) at the NASTAR Nationals at Steamboat last year.  Their owners swear by 'em.  The 2010 model has an MSRP of $1295 with bindings included.  Don't tell anyone :razz: but the only difference in the 2009 model is the topsheet graphics. A limited number of pairs of last season's Progressor 9+ are available for $549.99 with free shipping.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

pssst. Ski-Depot has them for $499, free shipping too ...


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

Pat's a little slow. $550.00 is a great price for the Progressor 9+. If you want a pair we always match price.


It looks like everyone who'll be racing at Mt Southington this season will be sporting a pair. It's going to be like F1 racing. Should be a fun ski for those fast days too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> pssst. Ski-Depot has them for $499, free shipping too ...



I saw that

wife would freaking kill me :lol:

maybe next season


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I saw that
> 
> wife would freaking kill me :lol:
> 
> maybe next season



Man up, Donna Jean didn't rule the band.........


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

oh I have

a new set of skis each season for the past three......that's the problem.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> oh I have
> 
> a new set of skis each season for the past three......that's the problem.



So you have 3 new sets of skis? What are they? Do they make a nice quiver or do you have overlap?
which one goes first?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> So you have 3 new sets of skis? What are they? Do they make a nice quiver or do you have overlap?
> which one goes first?








Axioms are the old dogs. Bought prior to 00-01 and still work great for deep days.  Anything over 10 inches of fresh and they are what I want to be skiing.

B2s were bought prior to 06-07 as my everyday one ski quiver. They were bought to replace a pair of B1s I got in 03.  They would be what is replaced.  They are versatile, but don't really do anything outstandingly well.  I would say carving on hard snow is their glaring weakness.  

The BX's were bought for a song at the end of 06-07 specifically for bumps and are outstanding for that and perform better on hard snow than B2, but still not really a carving machine.  

The High Society's were bought this summer and mounted with Dukes for slack country and powder skiing in all, but the deepest of days.  Only have one short day on them on major hard pack mixed with random bumps.  Lots to learn about these, but they're definitely burly.  I think they'll be great carving long turns on packed powder and especially for their intended purpose of getting out in the woods.  Hard snow days, I'll probably default to the BX. 

The Progressor looks like a great carving ski.  At least half my days are out on hard snow when the bumps / trees aren't all that great and the most fun to be had would be just ripping groomers with the occasional jaunt into ice bumps or tracked out trees.   I'm not a racer.  A Watea 78 might be more of what I'm looking for actually.

.......though I'm not looking you enablers!!!! :lol:


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Pat's a little slow. $550.00 is a great price for the Progressor 9+. If you want a pair we always match price.
> 
> 
> It looks like everyone who'll be racing at Mt Southington this season will be sporting a pair. It's going to be like F1 racing. Should be a fun ski for those fast days too.



Skidmarks is right.  We will match price and we have them available now.  ski depot has to special order the 165 and 175 lengths.  We have them in stock along with the 170 (but they won't last long!).  At checkout, enter the source code of AZ9 and you'll get them for the $499 price.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

I never liked the B2s very much. You really do need a carving ski to turn your collection into a quiver.
If you're 200+ lbs you'll want the 175. Happy carving!


It's nice to see that gymnast46 is alive and awake!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> If you're 200+ lbs you'll want the 175. Happy carving!



Progressor or Watea 78

just curious :???:


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Progressor or Watea 78
> 
> just curious :???:



Based on your ski collection you need the Progressor to turn it into a quiver. The Watea 78 is a nice ski but it's real simular to the B2. A nice hard snow carving ski that hooks up on the ice and hard pack and carves is what you need. Feel the carve! Be the carve! You don't need to race to enjoy carving crisp round turns at warp speed.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2009)

<slaps hand that was taking credit card out of wallet>...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Any chance you can get them without the bindings? I have a set of Tyrolia F17s I could use.

Grrr, fighting with myself over these ... already bought Wateas, Dukes, and new boots ... :smash:

I've got the Racetigers, but at 185 I think they are just too big and tough to handle, especially for beer league. My Ripsticks are good, but not quite as stiff as I'd like for racing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Trigger pulled ....

But that's it Dammit! No more skis for 2 years ... I feel dirty, but good.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Trigger pulled ....
> 
> But that's it Dammit! No more skis for 2 years ... I feel dirty, but good.



Congrats.

You'll have to let us all know how they are.

What length did you get?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Congrats.
> 
> You'll have to let us all know how they are.
> 
> ...



175, I'm over 200 lbs ...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> <snip> I feel dirty, but good.



I used to know a girl who made me feel that way... ;-)

-w


----------



## Sky (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Trigger pulled ....
> 
> But that's it Dammit! No more skis for 2 years ... I feel dirty, but good.



HA!  Gear Whore!  Congrats!

So....GS Suit or what?!  We need to put Free Fall in their place!

I'm relegated (still) to 5th place.  I'm there for comic relief!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Sky said:


> HA!  Gear Whore!  Congrats!
> 
> So....GS Suit or what?!  We need to put Free Fall in their place!
> 
> I'm relegated (still) to 5th place.  I'm there for comic relief!



No suit I need to lose 30lbs before I could pull one off (or is that on?). uke:

Found out we are getting 100% of our bonus this quarter. Made it a little easier to pull the trigger ...


----------



## Sky (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> No suit I need to lose 30lbs before I could pull one off (or is that on?). uke:
> 
> Found out we are getting 100% of our bonus this quarter. Made it a little easier to pull the trigger ...



Well...I've seen folks up there who don't seem to maintain your sense of....fashion.

Congrats on the bonus!  

I've got some $ coming from the sale of the Supersports.  They were (are) great but exactly the same everything (except shorter) as the RC4s....The Dynastars work for the few days I go and don't race (and early/late season risk-to-base days).

I'm not a fan of them...am considering a wider ride.  May wait till the RnR....or just Demo @ Wa.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> No suit I need to lose 30lbs before I could pull one off (or is that on?). uke:
> 
> Found out we are getting 100% of our bonus this quarter. Made it a little easier to pull the trigger ...



race suits are like spanx...slipping into one will make you look 30lbs lighter.  Well, okay, maybe not, but it will make you about a second faster on a 30 sec course.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 20, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> Definitely something you would want.
> 
> The Progressor 9+ is the ultimate Beer League and NASTAR ski.  It has a Dual Radius design with the shorter arc on the front of the ski.  Recreational racers frequently find themselves "late" at the gate and need a quick fix.  The Fischer Progressor allows instant turn initiation but doesn't hook up on the exit as a slalom ski might. The radius of the back of the ski permits a sweeping GS turn.  It's slightly fatter cousin, the Progressor 8+, has similar characteristics and I'd be happy with either but for racing, I'd opt for the 9+
> 
> A lot of Progressors were used (and quite successfully) at the NASTAR Nationals at Steamboat last year.  Their owners swear by 'em.  The 2010 model has an MSRP of $1295 with bindings included.  Don't tell anyone :razz: but the only difference in the 2009 model is the topsheet graphics. A limited number of pairs of last season's Progressor 9+ are available for $549.99 with free shipping.



Great description of the Progressor 9...not sure the guys at Fischer could have said it better! :razz:  The construction is almost identical to the World Cup RC...just thinner sheets of metal, .5mm on the Progressor, .8mm on the WC RC.  The Progressor 8 is 2mm wider under foot and has NO METAL in them and a tighter turn radius, its a 12m/15m "dual radius" while the 9 is a 13m/17m radius...the shorter radius is in the shovel...for initiation, longer radius through the rest of the ski for versatility.  So the 8 is a better option for short turns and bumps while the 9 is a better option for hauling ass and beer league races.  If I was still doing the Shawnee Peak Racing with the Moon I'd be on a 180 Progressor 9+...I'm 6'1 about 205.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Progressor 9*



wa-loaf said:


> I've seen some good prices online for these. Curious if anyone has used them. The gears are turning ... but I probably shouldn't. Looking for a good cheater ski for night league.



Hey Wa, I have 2 pair new in plastic. Would like to flog them off. PM me if your interested


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Hey Wa, I have 2 pair new in plastic. Would like to flog them off. PM me if your interested



Thanks, but Skidmarks hooked me up.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fischer*



wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, but Skidmarks hooked me up.



Good enjoy


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2009)

bigski, what length(s) do you have and what are you looking to get for them?

-w


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2009)

Sky said:


> Well...I've seen folks up there who don't seem to maintain your sense of....fashion.
> 
> Congrats on the bonus!
> 
> ...



Yeah, who's that old dude with the spare tire who always wears a purple skin suit?  That turns my stomach somethin fierce.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Great description of the Progressor 9...not sure the guys at Fischer could have said it better! :razz:  The construction is almost identical to the World Cup RC...just thinner sheets of metal, .5mm on the Progressor, .8mm on the WC RC.  The Progressor 8 is 2mm wider under foot and has NO METAL in them and a tighter turn radius, its a 12m/15m "dual radius" while the 9 is a 13m/17m radius...the shorter radius is in the shovel...for initiation, longer radius through the rest of the ski for versatility.  So the 8 is a better option for short turns and bumps while the 9 is a better option for hauling ass and beer league races.  If I was still doing the Shawnee Peak Racing with the Moon I'd be on a 180 Progressor 9+...I'm 6'1 about 205.



Make me an 8.5 and I might buy. :lol:


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> bigski, what length(s) do you have and what are you looking to get for them?
> 
> -w



I have a 170 and 178 I would like $250 each they are new in plastic never drilled PM if you would like photos Thanks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> I have a 170 and 178 I would like $250 each they are new in plastic never drilled PM if you would like photos Thanks!



Those aren't the Progressor 9+ are they? They run by 5's 165, 170, 175, and 180.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Wrong size my mistake!*



wa-loaf said:


> Those aren't the Progressor 9+ are they? They run by 5's 165, 170, 175, and 180.



They are the Progressor 9, a 170 and a 175, my husband just gave me the fish eye, so I STAND CORRECTED! LMAO Forgive my insolence!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn, I'd want to see pics first, but I guess I jumped the gun. Not that I feel too bad about it ...

Another question, these seem to come with the bindings in most cases? I assume yours don't?

Wayne or anyone who might want these, I have a pair of these Tyrolia FF17 bindings that only have 2 days on them. I'd sell em for $100.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> race suits are like spanx...slipping into one will make you look 30lbs lighter.  Well, okay, maybe not, but it will make you about a second faster on a 30 sec course.





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> .I'm 6'1 about 205.



I'm 5'9" and 10 lbs heavier than you! :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm 5'9" and 10 lbs heavier than you! :-o



sweet, that's my size

thanks in advance for the meet up at Lord Hobo for me to borrow your skis for a weekend and give my expert analysis on how to use them properly


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> sweet, that's my size
> 
> thanks in advance for the meet up at Lord Hobo for me to borrow your skis for a weekend and give my expert analysis on how to use them properly



Well if you want to come out to WA for a demo you can take a couple runs, but I'm not dragging them in to Cambridge. 

My bsl is 304, if you are close it'd be no sweat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

bsl?  is that foot size?  I wear a 9...or 26.5 ski boot


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> bsl?  is that foot size?  I wear a 9...or 26.5 ski boot



boot sole length, I wear a 26 boot, but bsl varies a little between boots. you're probably close.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2009)

gotcha

I read it at first as 'asl'  :lol:  was thinking dude, I only want to borrow your skis :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> bsl?  is that foot size?  I wear a 9...or 26.5 ski boot



A 27 in the krypton series is a 315mm, so you should be right around the 304mm that Waloaf has give or take a mm or 2.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> They are the Progressor 9, a 170 and a 175, my husband just gave me the fish eye, so I STAND CORRECTED! LMAO Forgive my insolence!



The flowflex plate would have predrilled holes in them. You would never drill them.


----------



## carbonXshell (Oct 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> 175, I'm over 200 lbs ...



Jens, 

I've been considering a pair myself. Any idea on a good length for me. I'm 5' 8" 182 lbs... Thanks, Mike


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Already sold*



wa-loaf said:


> Damn, I'd want to see pics first, but I guess I jumped the gun. Not that I feel too bad about it ...
> 
> Another question, these seem to come with the bindings in most cases? I assume yours don't?
> 
> Wayne or anyone who might want these, I have a pair of these Tyrolia FF17 bindings that only have 2 days on them. I'd sell em for $100.



Sorry lamb chop, they are sold


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> Jens,
> 
> I've been considering a pair myself. Any idea on a good length for me. I'm 5' 8" 182 lbs... Thanks, Mike



I'm not the expert. You might want to ask Skidmarks. But 170 or 175 depending on wether you want a bigger ski feel or not.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Sorry lamb chop, they are sold



Those folks might still need bindings ...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 21, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> The flowflex plate would have predrilled holes in them. You would never drill them.



and they only work with Fischer bindings (made by tyrolia) with a special screw length...so this is not your average mount at home set up...bring them to an authorized Fischer dealer or you'll probably mess up the whole flowflex plate.  

Yes WaLoaf, your FF17 Tyrolias would fit the hole pattern in the plate BUT they MUST have the special flowflex screws, not the standard mounting screws that come with that binding.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 21, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Sorry lamb chop, they are sold



I'm sorry I didn't get a shot at these.

I never got the pictures you said you'd send.

(Though, in the interest of full disclosure, I probably would have passed as I would have wanted 180s).

-w


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm not the expert. You might want to ask Skidmarks. But 170 or 175 depending on wether you want a bigger ski feel or not.



Are you going to use the ski for NASTAR/Beer League or for Zooming? I'm 187.5-192  LBS and plan on using the 170 for our Mt Southington Leagues. A 165cm SL race ski works great but it is very easy to overturn.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> and they only work with Fischer bindings (made by tyrolia) with a special screw length...so this is not your average mount at home set up...bring them to an authorized Fischer dealer or you'll probably mess up the whole flowflex plate.
> 
> Yes WaLoaf, your FF17 Tyrolias would fit the hole pattern in the plate BUT they MUST have the special flowflex screws, not the standard mounting screws that come with that binding.



Sounds like a hassle. Glad I went with the full package.  (we need a little racer smilie)


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like a hassle. Glad I went with the full package.  (we need a little racer smilie)



Racers don't smile! They bleed on the inside like Kung Foo Man!!

Your FF17's will work great on a speed event ski. Get some DH or SG skis and join us this season.
twist-racing.com


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 21, 2009)

wished i would have seen these last year - i picked up some racetiger sl's for beer league/gate clinics (typically all slalom sets) but these would have fit the bill nicely too!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Racers don't smile! They bleed on the inside like Kung Foo Man!!
> 
> Your FF17's will work great on a speed event ski. Get some DH or SG skis and join us this season.
> twist-racing.com



They're actually mounted on some Race-stock 185 Racetigers that are too much for me for Beer League. I don't know if I have time for other events right now. But maybe in a few years when the kids are older and I still have the racing bug.


----------



## Sky (Oct 21, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Racers don't smile! They bleed on the inside like Kung Foo Man!!
> 
> Your FF17's will work great on a speed event ski. Get some DH or SG skis and join us this season.
> twist-racing.com



Are you poaching my racers?  :>  (Blades of Glory obscure ref)


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

They're here!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2009)

wow, that was quick!


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They're here!



Didn't Pat send you a pair of bindings?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> wow, that was quick!



Thats what she said!



But they did arrive quick


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 21, 2009)

Now you need to start waxing those skis!  Do you have a ski vise? 
Wax with yellow,cool (next day) scrape and brush up to 8 times
Wax with Blue, cool (next day) scrape and brush. 
Now the bases are ready for action


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> wow, that was quick!



Waiting for me when I got home. Good service down there in CT.



skidmarks said:


> Didn't Pat send you a pair of bindings?



LOL, yep. I have company over, but I wanted to toss one set on for the pic.



skidmarks said:


> Now you need to start waxing those skis!  Do you have a ski vise?
> Wax with yellow,cool (next day) scrape and brush up to 8 times
> Wax with Blue, cool (next day) scrape and brush.
> Now the bases are ready for action



Got a nice Toko vice. Need to pick up more wax.


----------



## carbonXshell (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm not the expert. You might want to ask Skidmarks. But 170 or 175 depending on wether you want a bigger ski feel or not.



OK, Thank you.


----------



## carbonXshell (Oct 22, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Are you going to use the ski for NASTAR/Beer League or for Zooming? I'm 187.5-192  LBS and plan on using the 170 for our Mt Southington Leagues. A 165cm SL race ski works great but it is very easy to overturn.



I might race at Southington. I tried the NASTAR last year at Okemo and had a lot of fun. I'm going to talk with some of the guys in the ski club on Thursday to get some perspective on racing at night. 

Here's what I have now,


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I might race at Southington. I tried the NASTAR last year at Okemo and had a lot of fun. I'm going to talk with some of the guys in the ski club on Thursday to get some perspective on racing at night.
> 
> Here's what I have now,



That Racetiger or either Fischer will work just fine. You need to get something fatter for your next set.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a nice Toko vice. Need to pick up more wax.



http://www.racewax.com/


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 22, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I might race at Southington. I tried the NASTAR last year at Okemo and had a lot of fun. I'm going to talk with some of the guys in the ski club on Thursday to get some perspective on racing at night.



Do you belong to a CSC club?  If not, Skidmarks will try to recruit you for AE and I'll do the same for Mt. Laurel.  We're both pacesetters for the Monday Night Series.

Please visit us again at Okemo's NASTAR venue this year.  I've been the coordinator and pacesetter there for the past three season.  On a related note, NASTAR held the first East Coast Championship, the NASTAR Open, last year at Sunday River.  The attendance was light because the announcement came late. This season it will be held at Windham Mountain Feb 6-7.  The Nationals will be at Winter Park March 25-28.

BTW, if anyone else is interested in the Progressor 9s we have more in stock and the discount source code remains in effect.

Pat Moore


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Delivery time*



deadheadskier said:


> wow, that was quick!


We tend to get 'em out the door as soon as the order arrives.






Here's your chance to meet the competent professional staff at suburbansport.com






That's Skidmarks and Gymnast46 along with Bruce the WonderTech​


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> That Racetiger or either Fischer will work just fine. You need to get something fatter for your next set.



Don't race on the cool heats....76mm waist, too fat, no sidewalls...a little too soft torsionally for a scrubbed race course.  Fun all mtn ski, but not as good as the RC4s for the beer league.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> We tend to get 'em out the door as soon as the order arrives.



LOL, are those my skis?


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> LOL, are those my skis?


Nope.  That was one of this morning's shipments.   And they're going fast!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> Nope.  That was one of this morning's shipments.   And they're going fast!!!!!



AZ sales or just in general?


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> AZ sales or just in general?



Everywhere.  Since rolling out the online store three years ago (the brick and mortar shop has been in existence since 1973) we've shipped products to 35 countries.  Domestic sales still predominate but we have a large and loyal international customer base.


----------

